# Hell on Wheels..



## caravanman (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheer up folks, things go wrong this side of the pond too!

Hell on wheels french style..

(At least sncf offered a full refund and a free return ticket.. no quibble!)

Ed


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2010)

When SNCF has multiple catastrophic failures like this on a regular basis we can talk about shifting some of the pity around. Until then you'll have to let us be.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 29, 2010)

daxomni said:


> When SNCF has multiple catastrophic failures like this on a regular basis we can talk about shifting some of the pity around. Until then you'll have to let us be.


Thye do have frequent multiple failures in their rail system. It is considered unpatriotic to discuss them with foreigners, so they generally go unnoticed outside the country.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2010)

George Harris said:


> Thye do have frequent multiple failures in their rail system. It is considered unpatriotic to discuss them with foreigners, so they generally go unnoticed outside the country.


I guess the BBC cracked their secret anti-foreigner encoding scheme! :lol:


----------



## George Harris (Dec 29, 2010)

daxomni said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Thye do have frequent multiple failures in their rail system. It is considered unpatriotic to discuss them with foreigners, so they generally go unnoticed outside the country.
> ...


This round was too big to hide.


----------

